# OEM Bluetooth in e46



## jjp735i (Apr 26, 2012)

Has anyone had any luck buying units of ebay, something like this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLUETOOTH-CONTROL-MODULE-BMW-E46-M3-2001-2002-2003-2004-2005-84-10-6963798-OEM-/281233640722?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item417ad4cd12&vxp=mtr

I've searched this quite a lot and never seem to find any of the numbers I find listed in threads. I'd like to go factory on my 2003 325xi and the mic and antenna can be found cheap, and sometimes these units pop up fairly inexpensive.

What am I looking for when it comes to this unit. I see some come with passkey and some don't have it listed on the sticker.

Thanks, jjp


----------



## GROMAudio (May 9, 2013)

*Bluetooth for BMW*

Hello jjp735i,
you might as well install aftermarket Bluetooth kit into your BMW. We at GROM offer Bluetooth car kits that provide hands free calls as well as A2DP audio streaming with AVRCP controls.
If you have Navigation, you will need the kit with the trunk cable:
http://www.gromaudio.com/store/bt3_adapters/grom-bt3-bmwt.html

If you do not have navigation, you might as well install at the dashboard:
http://www.gromaudio.com/store/bt3_adapters/grom-bt3-bmws.html

Thank you for your interest!


----------



## msmoran (Jul 17, 2015)

I just posted a fairly long winded review of my own Eonon head unit and stereo upgrades for my e46 330ci. The unit has a good Bluetooth functionality as well as some other features like steering wheel control and factory look.


----------



## link01 (Sep 5, 2006)

msmoran said:


> I just posted a fairly long winded review of my own Eonon head unit and stereo upgrades for my e46 330ci.


Got a link to that review?


----------

